

Ask HN: Customer Service Ticketing Software - mcdowall

Hi Guys,  after a fair few hours Googling ticketing software to manage our customer service department I am hitting dead ends.<p>Can anyone recommend any open source or good software to implement as a ticketing system.  To give you an idea we are looking to be able to record client tasks performed and completed.<p>Look forward to hearing any ideas.
======
brk
Let me know what you find. Every time I've tried to look into this I hit dead
ends as well. I ended up writing a "hack" about 6 years ago that has turned
into a fairly robust system that I've used at 3 different companies now. I
would share it, but it's 2000 lines of perl with about 6 comments :)

RT always seemed like a good approach: <http://bestpractical.com/rt/> I had
problems getting all the right perl modules together an installed last time I
checked it out (5 years ago), could be better now.

~~~
mcdowall
Cheers, Ill go check out RT

------
bdfh42
How about FogBugz from Fog Creek software (Joel Spolsky)at
<http://fogcreek.com/FogBugz/> You can set this up to run on your servers or
use the "cloud" version. The bug tracking covers the bases nicely and you can
also use it to manage your projects.

There is even a free online trial.

------
Hates_
<http://www.userscape.com> \- Not open source, but might be worth a look.

------
makecheck
I've used Trac, which is pretty customizable and does a nice job (though it is
a bit more project-oriented).

I have also heard many good things about Bugzilla.

~~~
ErrantX
trac is more a source code manager..not really a good customer service tool ;)

I assumed the OP meant support ticketing software

~~~
mcdowall
Indeed, we are looking for support ticket software moreover.

We are an online travel agency so for each customer sale there are a fair few
steps; ticketing / supplier payment filtering / confirmation notifications
plus customer contact issues also.

We therefore requires a ticketing solution so we can attribute different
actions and notes to each customer until completion.

~~~
ErrantX
that sounds like rather than a generic piece of software you either need to
look for a specific travel agency software or have something built to your
requirements (which are very specific).

(does the client need access to the tickets - or is it internal only??)

------
stumpy124
I'd check out HelpSpot: <http://www.userscape.com/products/helpspot/>

